# Edd China is back! Pilot for his new show on YT



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Edd China has published a pilot for his new show on YouTube, for anyone who liked him on Wheeler Dealers, take a look.






:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh I didn't know him .. that was an awesome video


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

VW Now that's a surprise


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

If all his Revivals will be like that, then I can’t wait, seriously looking forward to it.


----------

